# making a simple tunnel



## tfret

Is there a cheap fairly easy way to make an O gauge tunnel? Maybe spray foam or paper mache? I'm wide open to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## alcoman

Stacking strips of Styrofoam would be my first choice. If you use the kind that cushions electronics then it is basically free. I have a couple of pieces that came wrapped around a small TV that could easily be cut and reshaped into a tunnel. Add some plaster soaked paper towels and paint and you have a cheap, lightweight tunnel.


----------



## tfret

alcoman - I like the way you think (i.e. on the cheap). This sounds like something the kids can get in on for a fun family project. What type of plaster do I need to use?


----------



## tankist

i had drywall joint compound leftover so i used that for smoothing things out. used plaster of paris for rock surfaces .

i don't like styrofoam, used extruded insulation foam for all my construction. IMO can be shaped much better.


----------



## alcoman

Yes the extruded stuff shapes better, but you can get lots of the white pebble stuff for free. I try to only use it where I won't be doing much cutting. 

You can use white glue to hold it together. You can also use strips of cloth with diluted white glue to cover it and form the curves. Denim works really good. Wooden toothpicks can help hold things together until the glue dries.

Light colored fake fur (like from discarded clothing) makes a good ground cover. I glue it on and then paint it with cheap green diluted latex house paint. As it dries it will mat and look terrible until I brush it out with a wire brush. Part of the paint comes off but if fluffs up nicely.

I like doing everything I can with water based paint and glue.


----------

